# mysql failed to start



## Ricky (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a problem with my MySQL server. I did some searches and I found out what is causing it to fail at the start. Seems that I accident*al*ly deleted the *mysql* user w*hi*ch had a PID of 88.

Is there any way to recover it without re installing MySQL?

Thank you.


----------



## Morte (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you tried adding the mysql user back in? 

`# pw groupadd mysql -g 88`
`# pw useradd mysql -u 88 -d /var/db/mysql -s /usr/sbin/nologin`

my /etc/passwd shows

```
mysql:*:88:88:MySQL Daemon:/var/db/mysql:/usr/sbin/nologin
```

and /etc/group shows:

```
mysql:*:88:
```


----------



## Ricky (Jun 11, 2012)

Too late. I already re installed the MySQL server. That's fine, it needed to be updated anyway. I tried to add a mysql user t*h*rough the adduser command but it didn't work.

But thanks for your help. I searched for an hour on google and didn't f*i*nd anything about recover*ing* the mysql user.


----------

